# My journey to 85kg



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Anthony here

Since every one else is doing it think i should start a log of my own on reaching 85kg

At the moment my stats are:

Weight 75kg

Chest 108cm

Arms 44cm

Hips 83cm

Waist 83cm

Thighs 62cm

Calfs 38cm

Forearms 31cm

Wrists 17.5cm

Shoulders 133cm

Neck 43cm

Bodyfat no idea

Diet as from tomorrow:

08:00

Cup of oats, 15g sugar and milk

11:45

Banana

13:45

300-400g spaghetti, 125g mince, 50g proteinshake

18:00

2eggs, 2 bacon or chicken breast, 75g mushrooms, 50g proteinshake

23:00

Cup of rice, 150-200g mince, 100g steamed vegetables, 100g beans, 50g peas, 100g proteinshake

Supplements:

Ultimate health chemical x Preworkout

5g creatine mono before and after workout

Evox 5xl muscle meal proteinshake 41g protein 47g carbs 3g fat per 100g

1000mg Omega 3 morning and night

Im doing 6 workouts per week and Will upload them as i go along..

Thanks for the read and looking forward to some feedback


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What's your training history?

What is your current goal bar the weight gain? I.e strength, hypertrophy etc


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

faultline said:


> What's your training history?
> 
> What is your current goal bar the weight gain? I.e strength, hypertrophy etc


Been playing with weights since 18 nothing serious, at 20 i was 76 kg but chubby

At 21 with long distance running i dropped to 63-64kg

Beginning of 2012 decided to stop the running and focus on weights went up to 76kg by December

Will take a new pic tomorrow and upload when i have time

As for strength my 1rm are

145 kg squat not tested

106kg bench

120kg dead lift

Sadly those are going to stay like that for a while as i refuse to pay 27£ per month or 11£ day pass to go to gym so working out at home and Barbell currently only goes up to 87kg


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

on another thread you claimed you started at 40 something kg and had put on around 20kg from training?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In for the workout vids that were promised 

Not sure if it's my computer but i can't seem to see the pictures.

Interested to see what workouts you will be doing given the confidence you have in your own routines.

Are your measurements correct mate? It just doesn't seem right that you're so light with guns at 17.5 inches, chest over 42, shoulders over 52, quads over 24 etc. You're only an inch or so shorter than me and from the last picture i saw you were lean but not any less than 14-15%

There's guys on here a couple of stone heavier with guns smaller than that!

But anyway - Good Luck with your goals.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

also how can you claim your squat is higher than your deadlift but you havent tried it?


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

kingdale said:


> on another thread you claimed you started at 40 something kg and had put on around 20kg from training?


 49kg at 16/17 years old yes



bigtommay said:


> In for the workout vids that were promised
> 
> Not sure if it's my computer but i can't seem to see the pictures.
> 
> ...


You will get your video as soon as i go back to the gym as i said

I do believe they are correct so how should i prove my size ?



kingdale said:


> also how can you claim your squat is higher than your deadlift but you havent tried it?


Was using Jefit that's the stats it crapped out


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

links for pics dont work


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> 49kg at 16/17 years old yes
> 
> You will get your video as soon as i go back to the gym as i said
> 
> ...


You can't prove it really. Just saying it seems a bit unusual. I know guys 85 and 90kg who don't have those stats. You got good genes.

Also you came on my thread an slammed my stats man, you're 22 and been training at least 4 years whereas i'm 30 and been training about 2.

You're also 76kg and i started cycle at 70kg - i had a natty deadlift 1rm that was 40kg heavier than you can manage and also a squat probably heavier than you at that point. Yeah you're stonger on upper body than me but who isn't. I hardly ever trained it. I was Stonger on 2 of the big 3 at 7kg less than you with 2 years less training and old man tired joints :laugh: ....yet you tried to rip me for having sh1t lifts :whistling:

Still, look forward to the progress mind.

What does the 6 day routine look like?


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

20-05-12

Think i was 68kg

30-09-12

72kg

17-12-12

75kg


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> You can't prove it really. Just saying it seems a bit unusual. I know guys 85 and 90kg who don't have those stats. You got good genes.
> 
> Also you came on my thread an slammed my stats man, you're 22 and been training at least 4 years whereas i'm 30 and been training about 2.
> 
> ...


All the men on my mom's side of the family have been 100kg+ 6ft something played rugby, boxing or god knows what else, my dad is 5ft 11 90kg and when i saw his father i knew who i blamed for my height  some 5ft 6 60kg hobbit

Only reason i trolled was cause i didn't read your thread and thought you were a teen using gear 

To be honest I've never bothered with strength its like at the gym a old school friend brags about how he dumbbell incline pressed 45kg dumbbells but im using 32.5s and im bigger


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i have seen you bragging multiple times in threads on here.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> 20-05-12
> 
> Think i was 68kg
> View attachment 109139
> ...


Fvck sake those arms are ridiculous you lucky [email protected]!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> All the men on my mom's side of the family have been 100kg+ 6ft something played rugby, boxing or god knows what else, my dad is 5ft 11 90kg and when i saw his father i knew who i blamed for my height  some 5ft 6 60kg hobbit
> 
> Only reason i trolled was cause i didn't read your thread and thought you were a teen using gear
> 
> To be honest I've never bothered with strength its like at the gym a old school friend brags about how he dumbbell incline pressed 45kg dumbbells but im using 32.5s and im bigger


No problem. You got some good delt shape there for a natty lifter anyway!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck sake those arms are ridiculous you lucky [email protected]!


Do you think they look around 17.5s mate?

Definitely has damn good arm genetics no denying that! And I'm stuck with around a 2 inch fvckin gap at the forearm tie in :cursing: lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Do you think they look around 17.5s mate?
> 
> Definitely has damn good arm genetics no denying that! And I'm stuck with around a 2 inch fvckin gap at the forearm tie in :cursing: lol


Tbh I do mate, I'll upload a pic here of mine for comparison, mine are 14.5 measured yesterday, he definitely has a few inches on me (on the arms :lol: )


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

kingdale said:


> i have seen you bragging multiple times in threads on here.


 



Leeds89 said:


> Fvck sake those arms are ridiculous you lucky [email protected]!


If you being serious thanks



bigtommay said:


> No problem. You got some good delt shape there for a natty lifter anyway!


Im ok at the moment but not happy, every time i open a mag and see those ifbb pros or the guys on twitter i wish to be that size that's why im following your thread, need to see what gear can do:thumbup:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> If you being serious thanks
> 
> Im ok at the moment but not happy, every time i open a mag and see those ifbb pros or the guys on twitter i wish to be that size that's why im following your thread, need to see what gear can do:thumbup:


Actually I'm not gonna upload a pic of mine on your journal haha, but yea looks like you either have good genetics for arms or a very good routine for building their mass.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Actually I'm not gonna upload a pic of mine on your journal haha, but yea looks like you either have good genetics for arms or a very good routine for building their mass.


Biceps:

barbell curls 35kg 15reps 40kg 12reps 45kg 15reps

Super set incline con curls 20kg x 2 20,20 25kg x 2 15,15

+ hammer curls 25kg x 2 30,30 30kg 24 32.5kg 20

Bicep curls 15kg 30,30,30

Triceps

Skull crushers 35kg x 2 20,20 40 x 2 15,15

Super set Close grip bench press 50kg 20 55kg 20 60kg 15

+ standing dumbbell tricep extension 25 x 2 25,25 30kg 20

Bench dips 30,30 then 30 with 5kg weight plate


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I'm stuck with around a 2 inch fvckin gap at the forearm tie in


In english ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Biceps:
> 
> barbell curls 35kg 15reps 40kg 12reps 45kg 15reps
> 
> ...


Gonna use this, thanks, just about to start a blast so expect nice growth


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Gonna use this, thanks, just about to start a blast so expect nice growth


Cheers mate let me know how it goes:thumbup:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Tbh I do mate, I'll upload a pic here of mine for comparison, mine are 14.5 measured yesterday, he definitely has a few inches on me (on the arms :lol: )


Fair Play mate, it was more to do with the height that made me wonder, Are you around the same height?

Post up the guns.  i'm aiming for 14.5s but i'm a fraction short atm :laugh:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> In english ?


example...


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> example...
> 
> View attachment 109145


Hammer curls lots and lots of hammer curls


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Fair Play mate, it was more to do with the height that made me wonder, Are you around the same height?
> 
> Post up the guns.  i'm aiming for 14.5s but i'm a fraction short atm :laugh:




14.5 inch but they are wayyyyyy too small


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> View attachment 109147
> 
> 
> 14.5 inch but they are wayyyyyy too small


Work those forearms young man


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Work those forearms young man


Haha you caught me! Never do forearm work, guess I'd best start


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Hammer curls lots and lots of hammer curls


I thought hammers hit the anterior more? regardless the gaps to do with genetics and can only really try and work around it and bring everything up as best possible.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> I thought hammers hit the anterior more? regardless the gaps to do with genetics and can only really try and work around it and bring everything up as best possible.


I'm looking into site injections to bring up various muscle parts into a more pleasing shape, such as chest etc.

Hoping to be able to do this with test base but got a funny feeling i'm gonna have to do some research into synthol to bring the shapes around to what I want..... Really don't wanna mess with that stuff, but we gotta do what we gotta do


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm looking into site injections to bring up various muscle parts into a more pleasing shape, such as chest etc.
> 
> Hoping to be able to do this with test base but got a funny feeling i'm gonna have to do some research into synthol to bring the shapes around to what I want..... Really don't wanna mess with that stuff, but we gotta do what we gotta do


Have you ever found any benefits from site injections? I'm on first cycle and stuck purely to glutes ...just because it's so simple, i've never felt like changing.

Synthol...you're hardcore man lol. What sort of arm size you aiming for?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Have you ever found any benefits from site injections? I'm on first cycle and stuck purely to glutes ...just because it's so simple, i've never felt like changing.
> 
> Synthol...you're hardcore man lol. What sort of arm size you aiming for?


Just started injecting delts and swear by it, they seem much fuller and others I've spoke to seem to agree on site injections.

I'll be happy at 15 stone 8% bf mate. I'm 5'11 so that's quite doable I think. Will only be considering synthol to shape and sculpt the muscles after reaching that size, don't want to mess around with it tbh!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just started injecting delts and swear by it, they seem much fuller and others I've spoke to seem to agree on site injections.
> 
> I'll be happy at 15 stone 8% bf mate. I'm 5'11 so that's quite doable I think. Will only be considering synthol to shape and sculpt the muscles after reaching that size, don't want to mess around with it tbh!


Interesting you say that mate. I noticed on your recent pictures that they stood out very well, particularly in comparison to the last pics i seen of you. Food for thought for sure. I might have to give this a go.

Possibly explains my massive ar$e as well lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Interesting you say that mate. I noticed on your recent pictures that they stood out very well, particularly in comparison to the last pics i seen of you. Food for thought for sure. I might have to give this a go.
> 
> Possibly explains my massive ar$e as well lol.


Haha 

If you want mate I'll try video my next injection of delts for you, it's a LOT easier than doing glutes imo and I've done glutes dozens and dozens of times. You need a 26g brown needle though, slin pin end basically


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha
> 
> If you want mate I'll try video my next injection of delts for you, it's a LOT easier than doing glutes imo and I've done glutes dozens and dozens of times. You need a 26g brown needle though, slin pin end basically


Yeah mate if you like. I don't have any needles like that though...other than slins themselves. Not possible to just to shoot it in with blues?

Anthony is going to be kicking up sh1t :laugh: i think he's anti roids.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Yeah mate if you like. I don't have any needles like that though...other than slins themselves. Not possible to just to shoot it in with blues?
> 
> Anthony is going to be kicking up sh1t :laugh: i think he's anti roids.


You could do it with blues but I'd imagine the pip would be bad. You'd be best off backloading the slins then and using them, easy as hell to do, I'll do it in the vid if you want.

I hope not! You know what I'm like with my roid adventures


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha you caught me! Never do forearm work, guess I'd best start


I also never did until i uploaded a pic on fb, one chick replied say .tf is wrong with my arms 



bigtommay said:


> Anthony is going to be kicking up sh1t :laugh: i think he's anti roids.


Na just think you should reach peak before using..

I know when i use Ill have to find a doctor cause ill screw it up


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You could do it with blues but I'd imagine the pip would be bad. You'd be best off backloading the slins then and using them, easy as hell to do, I'll do it in the vid if you want.
> 
> I hope not! You know what I'm like with my roid adventures


Yeah mate thatd be handy if you did.

Haha yeah man, you take them like theyre sweets :laugh:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> you take them like theyre sweets :laugh:


The only way


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Skipped breakfast to meet up with a girl and work was too busy to eat so all i had so far has been a milkshake, 3 mini custard donuts, a koeksister and protein shake :banghead:

Soon as i get home Its a hake fillet and chiproll


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yesterday's workout was legs

Superset

Squats: 60x15 70x12 80x12 82x25,20

+ Calf raises: 60x15 70x15 80x15 82x15,20

Seated calf raises: 87x30,30,50

Superset

Lunges: 50x20,20,20

+ front squats: 40x12,12,12

Superset

Leg extensions: 45x30,30,30

+ lying leg curls: 45x30,30,30

Wall squat 90seconds


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Yesterday's workout was legs
> 
> Superset
> 
> ...


Sadly don't have a squat rack so every time i workout at home i gotta basically do a clean jerk with the barbell to get it in place for squats, personal best AT HOME is 87kgx20 + 15 calf raises


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Fvck me!!! Thats a serious amount of reps lol. That must be quite nasty. Least youll remain fit.

What sort of rep ranges do you work in when you dont have to use home weights?


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> Fvck me!!! Thats a serious amount of reps lol. That must be quite nasty. Least youll remain fit.
> 
> What sort of rep ranges do you work in when you dont have to use home weights?


Only feel it with the Superset leg extensions and curls.. Burns like a mofo.. When i attempt 25-30 reps i bite down on a gumguard 

But ya with most exercises i try 15-20

If Im in a squat rack with a spotter ill try to go to fail...

But that's nothing i know this one guy.. Ex bodybuilder our height, to burn fat he used to do 100kg squats 5 sets 30 reps each.. His comp weight was 92kg


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wednesday was

Chest

Bench press

60x15 70x12 80x10 87x8,8

Dumbbell incline press 25x15,15 30x15,15

Superset Dumbbell flies 15x20,20 20x15

+ dumbbell decline press 15x20,20 20x25

Triceps

Skull crushers 35x20,20 40x15,20

Superset close grip bench 55x15,15,15

+ dumbbell back extensions 30x12,12,12

Bench dips BWx30,30 5x30

Skull crushers took alot out of me


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

So many reps mannnn, you must be pumped all the time!!

I'll keep an eye on this thread


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> So many reps mannnn, you must be pumped all the time!!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on this thread


My main lifts are light so gotta go high rep

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

01/02 workout was

Back

Bent over rows 50x15 60x15 65x15

Dead lifts 80x12 87x10,10,10

Superset behind back shrugs 87x12,15,15

+ long bar row 87x12,15,15

Stretch 90s

Biceps

Barbell curls 37x15 45x15 50x15

Incline bench con curls 20x15,15 superset 25x15,20

+ hammer curls 25x24,24.. 30x20 32.5x15

Bicep curls 15x40,40,40

Personal best for Barbell curls and Bicep curls..

As i was busy with last set im sure i saw a bicep peak but when flexing afterwards it was not there 

Going to start my shoulder workout in 30 min, not feeling too good hope pre changes that


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

03/02 was

Shoulders

standing military press 23x15 40x12 50x10 65x8 75x5

dumbbell lat raises 7.5x15,15 10x20

superset dumbbell shoulder press 15x15,15 20x15

+ dumbbell arnold press 15x15,15 20x15

barbell shrugs 80x15,15,15

dumbbell front raises 5x30,30,30

wrists

barbell wrist curls 37x35,35

reverse curls 27x25,25

hammer curl twists 5x15,15

squeezing thing 20,20


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

have only done forearms 3 times this year :thumbdown: 

leg pic taken today last time trained em was 7 days ago 

as for abs..... yeah....


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well during my ban weight up to 77.6kg, increased lifts, shoulders hurt like a bitch, and i think i have a gf:rolleyes:

Will measure and update stats on the 22nd


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Well during my ban weight up to 77.6kg, increased lifts, shoulders hurt like a bitch, and i *think* i have a gf:rolleyes:
> 
> Will measure and update stats on the 22nd


Explain :lol:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Explain :lol:


Met up with a girl in December, didn't workout too well got nasty...

Last week she got back in contact with me we giving it a second try..

Cool thing is she gave up smoking, exercising every day and eating healthier so who knows might work this time


----------

